# 8 hairless rats need home in Orlando, Florida



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

While looking at CL (just browsing) I found an ad for 6 hairless rats and momma and daddy rat also. They were seperated quite a while back so there would be no pregnancies. I can't take in more rats in at the moment unless it is an emergency situation. But I also know hairless are very hard to find. There are 3 baby girls and 3 baby boys. THey were born August 28th and look to be fairly healthy. I have pics f you would like me to email them to you. I do not and can not have the rats here but will work with someone if they need transportation.


----------



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey there! I'm from South Carolina. I've never owned a hairless rat. Sully is my first baby boy. I was wondering how transportation works? If we'd meet halfway, etc. Pictures would be nice! I can only take in two at the most and I'd ask around to see if anyone is interested so it would make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello! I leave near UCF, so this sounds perfect for me. I've been looking for a friend for my hairless boy. Could you please send me the pictures of the family through e-mail? [email protected] thank you!!


----------

